# Lots of green tomatoes! Any ideas?



## Tailgater (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a bunch of heirloom tomato varieties and have been getting tons of cherry tomato production. But, most of the other other heirloom tomatoes are not turning red. I have a lot of tomatoes on the vines, but they are staying green. Any ideas on what I can try?


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

yes green tomato salsa, or you can pic the biggest ones green and bring them in to ripen. I may have a recipe for the salsa PM me if you want it.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I've heard that if you put them in a paper bag, in a dark area, that the tomatos will still ripen. I've never personally tried it though. 
whereabouts do you live? is it still warm enough that if you left them on the vine longer they'd ripen? I am in zone 8 and still have several green tomatos on the vines also, but some are finally ripening.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

this sorta works some of the time. but not as good as people say.I have tried this being in western washington tomatoes just never get real ripe and good here with out a green house to grow them in.


----------



## Rosey (Aug 28, 2012)

Ahh, fried green tomatoes, chutney, relish, salsa, pickles, green tomato pie, --- just google "what to do with green tomatoes". Seems there are endless variations. And, tis the season.


----------



## veggiewhisperer (Jun 22, 2012)

^^My family and I loved fried green tomatoes last year!!!


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

I just pulled a lot of green tomatoes yesterday because we are supposed to get frost this coming sunday night. I will do like I have in the past, and be eating my homegrown tomatoes on new years eve! We take newspaper and individually wrap each tomatoe (doesn't take long) and layer them in a cardboard box (we will have several boxes of maters,) and I keep them in my workshop which stayed 65 degrees all the winter. when we are ready for some ripe maters we pull a few out put (which are starting to turn a little red) and put in a brown bag with an apple.the apple gives off a gas that will help ripen the mater. another way to make the tomato ripen faster on the vine is a month before you know your first frost is to TOP the plant. and another way, (i'm full of it today!lol) is to take a butcher knife, start 8-10 inches away from the bottom of plant and stick the knife in the ground about 6-8 inches deep and cut in a semi-circle half way around the plant. the roots are cut on that half of side and the plant thinks its time to die back. I know this sounds wierd, but it works. I am going to be 71 this nov and I have learned a great deal from some pretty good oldtimer gardeners
SAve them maters!


----------



## monaraebeads (Jun 26, 2012)

AWESOME tips Errol!


----------



## Melanie Ellsworth (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for all the ideas! I have a lot of green tomatoes now too and they aren't turning so I will try some of these ideas. thanks!
Melanie


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

*Picture taken December 18*

Patience... I think the cold weather and this time of year slows everything down so it's going to take a lot longer for them to ripen here is a picture of my tomatoes in a hanging planter I'm not too happy with the health of the leaves the tomatoes look good as you can see the middle tomato is starting to ripen the rest should follow.
​


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

nice can't grow tomatoes up here very well it is just too darn wet and cold most of the time. They have to be covered and kept warm to ripen. tomatoes are very difficult to grow in the PNW.


----------



## Martin6 (7 mo ago)

Hello Tailgater. Don't water your tomatoe plants if you want tomatoes to ripen more quickly. Tomatoes don't like to be watered in generally - they have deep root system and can deal with medium dry periods. I found this tip about watering tomatoes here: growing tomatoes if you are interested. Good luck


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Martin6 said:


> Hello Tailgater. Don't water your tomatoe plants if you want tomatoes to ripen more quickly. Tomatoes don't like to be watered in generally - they have deep root system and can deal with medium dry periods. I found this tip about watering tomatoes here: growing tomatoes if you are interested. Good luck


Welcome Martin.
This is an old thread so the participants are not likely to see them. 
Could you post an intro so we can get to know you better?


----------

